# Tyres and pump



## chillyuk (1 Jun 2011)

For months I have been riding my road bike on Ebay bargain basement tyres at £9 a pair without any problems at all. Financial necessity forces such economies but we survive. I recently bought a pair of Schwalbe Marathons off a CC member with a view to using them for the Orchid Essex charity ride next week, and today tried them on a longer ride for the first time. Travelling through Epping Forest on the drag up from the Robin Hood down went my front tyre. So much for Marathons I thought! I fitted a new tube then went to pump it up with my Zefal frame pump. Some hope. I had bought the pump second hand and actually never used it so I didn't know the rubber plug that fits on the valve was worn out and not sealing at all. I was just able to put enough air in to ride very gingerly keeping a careful watch for any pot holes or anything that would damage the wheel. I was glad to get into Epping and the LBS Spokes where I bought a new Topeak mini pump. I also used his track pump to pump up my tyres. I have never used a mini pump, and have always scoffed at them, but this seems a solid piece of kit so will have to see how it goes when I use it. I usually use a track pump at home so it may be a while before I try it.

Apart from that I had an enjoyable ride!


----------

